# ISO ideas for using cooked chicken



## ella/TO (Mar 5, 2011)

I've just made chicken soup/stock, with  chicken legs and thighs. I want to make something good, but easy  with the leftover chicken. Any ideas?....Thanks in advance......


----------



## pacanis (Mar 5, 2011)

Chicken & biscuits! (shredded chicken in gravy with carrots, celery, peas (optional) served over biscuits or mashed potatoes)
Or one of my other favorite things to do with leftover chicken... Chimichitos!
And of course, chicken & noodle soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 5, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> I've just made chicken soup/stock, with chicken legs and thighs. I want to make something good, but easy  with the leftover chicken. Any ideas?....Thanks in advance......


 
I was on my way to the kitchen to do the same with some thighs.  The chicken will be for chicken and noodles, later!  I have a drawer full of veggies to use up!


----------



## Claire (Mar 5, 2011)

chicken tacos, burritos, or enchiladas.  For the chicken & biscuits recommended by pacanis, I put the mixture in a casserole dish then top with dairy case biscuits and bake until golden.  How about pasties?


----------



## Miter (Mar 5, 2011)

Taco's
Chicken with apples, walnuts, tomatoes, cukes and celery over a bed of salad
topped with a dash of salad dressing
Chicken Salad sandwiches


----------



## Alix (Mar 5, 2011)

Chicken a la king!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 5, 2011)

It is good with BBQ sauce, on a bun.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2011)

White bean chili.  Yummy!


----------



## Mama (Mar 5, 2011)

Buffalo chicken dip, hot browns, any kind of chicken casserole


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2011)

Blintzes, potato dumplings, pirogy, pirozhki,


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 5, 2011)

Did anyone mention Chicken Pot Pie?

Or fajitas?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 6, 2011)

I love Rissoles made with any leftover meat, goolee I love rissoles.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 6, 2011)

Comfort food casserole! Bow-tie pasta, evap. milk, sour cream, celery, mushrooms, frozen peas, cheddar cheese, hot sauce, chicken. Or, instead of the cheese and hot sauce, curry or chicken spaghetti or chicken puff caserole or paella...so many options. Or, quick and easy, stir fry.


----------

